# Mistaken Harlem shake.



## Highlander (Jul 31, 2013)

Yea the picture says it all.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 31, 2013)

Since when is 21 a teenager?
Do you have a link?


----------



## Highlander (Jul 31, 2013)

No my partner texted me this. I'm sure it's something older that he found.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 31, 2013)

Based on other text in the picture, I'm going to take a wild guess and say some kind of satire website.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Based on other text in the picture, I'm going to take a wild guess and say some kind of satire website.



So like the onion or weekly world news.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 31, 2013)

It's a website so it could be adds that people click on that lead to some satire site.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 31, 2013)

The name Jimmy Rustles is kind of a play on a meme as well, and that sure looks like a stock photo.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> The name Jimmy Rustles is kind of a play on a meme as well, and that sure looks like a stock photo.



So what your saying is that someone is trying to rustle our jimmies? [pondering African Kid.jpg]


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Based on other text in the picture, I'm going to take a wild guess and say some kind of satire website.



So atheists are _not_ trying to kill our children with viral videos? :unsure:


----------



## xrsm002 (Jul 31, 2013)

The guy in the photo looks like an actor I've seen on tv or the movies. Familiar looking.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 31, 2013)

xrsm002 said:


> The guy in the photo looks like an actor I've seen on tv or the movies. Familiar looking.



Google's image search says this guy is actor Brando Eaton.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Google's image search says this guy is actor Brando Eaton.



Ok, what did you type into google images to find out his name?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 31, 2013)

I zoomed in on his face, took a picture, and searched the picture on google...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I zoomed in on his face, took a picture, and searched the picture on google...



I didn't even know you could do that...


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I didn't even know you could do that...



Yeah, well... I'm kind of a big deal... They let me in on their secrets 


Or you just live under a rock.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 31, 2013)

Well I'm glad it's fake and no one died


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yeah, well... I'm kind of a big deal... They let me in on their secrets
> 
> 
> Or you just live under a rock.



It's more than likely the first one


----------



## UndeadEMT (Aug 1, 2013)

*Harlem shook*

I think it's the atheists...


----------



## dC0m (Aug 1, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yeah, well... I'm kind of a big deal... They let me in on their secrets
> 
> 
> Or you just live under a rock.



PoeticInjustice - Paramedic by day, NSA whistleblower by night. :rofl:


----------



## Dan216 (Sep 11, 2013)

I think that kid was an actor on Dexter.


----------



## CFal (Sep 11, 2013)

meanwhile the FBI is still looking for the Harlem Sheikh

http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/03/confused-fbi-agent-continues-search-for-harlem-sheikh/


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Sep 12, 2013)

CFal said:


> meanwhile the FBI is still looking for the Harlem Sheikh
> 
> http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/03/confused-fbi-agent-continues-search-for-harlem-sheikh/



Hahaha!


----------

